# walmarts lowrider bike



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...%3A4182%3A61885 


here come the posers :angry:


----------



## The Ghost (Jan 21, 2004)

Fur?
&
Fishnet? 
Even I wouldn't do that!
:roflmao:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I'd take two of them - unfortunately shipping to europe is f**ked up expensive!


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

i think it looks alriight. i mean except minus the purple paint with the stars, and the chain guard that i think says diva.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't mind the paint - I just want the frame for cutting up and welding some designs to it ... where the hell in europe can I find a 20inch frame for a good price. Shipping from the US to Europe is about $ 100 per bike


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

the reason its so girly lookin is cuz its a bratz bike...like all those dolls and shit.... :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

shit, i'd buy one... after body mods and paint and a few custom parts, no one will ever know....


i've been lookin for a new project too..... :scratches chin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

remember you can always repaint it...


----------



## chubbz (Feb 3, 2003)

i'd take the frame just to fuck around on


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

shit, i'd get one and redo it. Wish they had 16 inch tho.

K. Diaz


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 29 2004, 04:59 PM
> *http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...%3A4182%3A61885
> 
> 
> here come the posers :angry:*


 what makes them posers?...do you have a og lowrider bike from the 40's,50',or 70's...kids have to start somewhere..i'm sure when you first started people thought you were a poser


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Features:

* 20-inch Beauty Bike
* White wall tires
* Front and rear reflectors
* 72-spokes, fan wheels
* Oversized forward-rotated handlebars
* Low-riding front forks
* Fur and fishnet styling on the seat, crossbar and grips

fan wheel my ass..and 72 spoke??i dont think so


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey i think it's kinda good they goin to be sellin it at walmart , cuz we can get more people to join the lowrider bike industry and we can make this huge ,, but i like it the way it is already ... :biggrin: 

and another bad thing about it is that yeah theirs goin to be alot of posers ,, (lowrider real guys :machinegun: :burn: posers) ,,, (lowrider real guys :guns: :burn: posers) 

but it is also good cuz i can buy and sell !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i wonder if walmart now is goin to sell apohlstry like the one on that bike ,,, cuz dam for a starters bike at walmart they have the seat lookin good to ,,, i wonder when is it goin to hit my area lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Jan 29 2004, 04:29 PM
> *what makes the buyer of this a poser?
> 
> 
> ...


 i owned 3 schwinns 4 sears and 2 huffys and one murray all were homebuilt lolos. i also been building since i was 7yrs old. the reason why i say posers is going to be the lame fucks that are going to ruin it for the rest of us by entering the bike in a show as you see in the pic.

you spelled crate wrong its krate. no one here owns a krate


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808+Jan 29 2004, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JokerManN808 @ Jan 29 2004, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lownslow302_@Jan 29 2004, 04:59 PM
> *http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...%3A4182%3A61885
> 
> 
> here come the posers :angry:*


what makes them posers?...do you have a og lowrider bike from the 40's,50',or 70's...kids have to start somewhere..i'm sure when you first started people thought you were a poser[/b][/quote]
i agree and yes im building my bike exactly like they did in the 70s by bending a 26 inch fork the old way. true thay have to start somewhere its a good start but a bad one cause the bike is already built theyll just rip the stickers off and call it a custom lolo. people though i was a poser when i did the 26 inch fork trick but they shut the fuck up quick when it was lower and faster or when i used a truck valve spring to hop high enough to flip the bike on its fender. i owned a few schwinns before i sold it to someone who restored it back to its Factory style


----------



## twin (Jun 22, 2003)

I think it would be a cool project bike. Bondo it, paint, trik the mofo out  


-twin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet we will start hearing about all these little girls getting there bikes jacked at night.


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i was there on tuesday, they also have a chopper bike by huffy, and a bling bling bike by roadmaster. there both funky looking. the chopper bike has a chopper fork with a banna seat with a 20 up front and a 16 i the back. the bling bling bike has a bent fork with and ape hangers. one was $99 and the other was $110


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

*"Take a super-stylin' ride on the funky side"*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

If your kid falls for that phrase they must be gay. 



Last edited by Purpura Delujo at Jan 30 2004, 05:07 PM


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Jan 29 2004, 11:21 PM
> *i was there on tuesday, they also have a chopper bike by huffy, and a bling bling bike by roadmaster. there both funky looking. the chopper bike has a chopper fork with a banna seat with a 20 up front and a 16 i the back. the bling bling bike has a bent fork with and ape hangers. one was $99 and the other was $110*


 no that not a chopper its supposed to be some sort of hill climbing dirt bike thingy. the rear shock on that bike is adjustable like hydros 2 of those cylinders would be ferfect for a lolo. i heard about the roadmaster bling bling bike


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jan 29 2004, 02:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like it  



the "poser" thing :thumbsdown: their just bikes :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

is it me or is that fork not bent enough. also the crown and spring seem small.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i seen them bikes at walmart like 2 weeks ago i was like WTF?!?! i grabbed one off the rack and rode it around the store....lol the bike really aint that bad in person... a few things can really turn it into a "lowrider bike" and noe one would know it was bought at walmart... they've been sellin 20 inch trikes for years too...yes the down crown is smaller and spring is too.. the fork isnt bent like a lowrider fork.. its bent like a old schwinn stingray fork... the chain guard dont say diva... my first lowrider bike was back when i was in 5th grade.... a huffy frame... 16 inch rims with white tires... i had gotten the stock huffy handle bar and cut the middle bar out to get the ape hanger look... i had a vynil bananna seat with str8 sissy bar and i had gotten a 26 inch fork and bent it.... it was nice... then we started making tons of em and selling them around the neighbor hood for 50 dollars each...lol we had some guy from our old club do the forks for us for 15 dollars... we were youngins and started the bike chapter of some club that was called "night trains customs" back when i was in fifth grade right now im 19... so that was YEARS ago...lol 



Last edited by tRiCk oR tReAt 2 at Jan 30 2004, 02:57 AM


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 30 2004, 02:56 AM
> *i seen them bikes at walmart like 2 weeks ago i was like WTF?!?! i grabbed one off the rack and rode it around the store....lol the bike really aint that bad in person... a few things can really turn it into a "lowrider bike" and noe one would know it was bought at walmart... they've been sellin 20 inch trikes for years too...yes the down crown is smaller and spring is too.. the fork isnt bent like a lowrider fork.. its bent like a old schwinn stingray fork... the chain guard dont say diva... my first lowrider bike was back when i was in 5th grade.... a huffy frame... 16 inch rims with white tires... i had gotten the stock huffy handle bar and cut the middle bar out to get the ape hanger look... i had a vynil bananna seat with str8 sissy bar and i had gotten a 26 inch fork and bent it.... it was nice... then we started making tons of em and selling them around the neighbor hood for 50 dollars each...lol we had some guy from our old club do the forks for us for 15 dollars... we were youngins and started the bike chapter of some club that was called "night trains customs" back when i was in fifth grade right now im 19... so that was YEARS ago...lol*


 lol we had the same exact bike at one point. how many pedals you go through a season i went through 23 pairs(i counted) of pedals


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2004, 07:13 PM
> *I bet we will start hearing about all these little girls getting there bikes jacked at night. *


 LOL LOL ,,, we have that happening up here ,, i've seen little girls ride these old school looking sting rays up and down my side walk,, and damm the bikes look good ,,, but couple days later they got jacked , no one knows who ,, ,,, 

of course since i build lowriders and i've rode mine up and down my side walk,, ,,

their parents started blaiming me that i jacked their frames and chopped it up and they called my garage a chop shop ,,, LOL LOL LOL ,, 

but i told them i build bikes worth more than their kids little training wheel bikes and i told them i only work on real old school frames not them new modle wannabe sting rays !!!

but all i told them was watch out for the BIKER BOYZ they comin LOL LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Jan 29 2004, 11:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Jan 29 2004, 11:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tonedeaf_@Jan 29 2004, 11:21 PM
> *i was there on tuesday,  they also have a chopper bike by huffy, and a bling bling bike by roadmaster.  there both funky looking.  the chopper bike has a chopper fork with a banna seat with a 20 up front and a 16 i the back.  the bling bling bike has a bent fork with and ape hangers.  one was $99 and the other was $110*


no that not a chopper its supposed to be some sort of hill climbing dirt bike thingy. the rear shock on that bike is adjustable like hydros 2 of those cylinders would be ferfect for a lolo. i heard about the roadmaster bling bling bike[/b][/quote]
its a chopper bike. i might be wrong, but i guess the decal on the chain guard that says chopper on it was wrong too. :dunno: :roflmao: it had a chopper fork, banna seat, low bars, leather streamers, skinny 20 tire up front and a fat 16 tire in the back. i dont think u can use this going down a hill. shit i'm going to walmart in a few hrs, ill just take a pic of it.


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

do they sell them in canadian wallmarts?


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

buy it, repaint the frame, get rid of the garbage, take the chrome. lol.


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

do they sell these in canada?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Noooooo!!!! I enjoyed saying "I'm the only one with a lowrider" now posers wil be coming up saying "yeah I built it!" and stuff thinking that thier stuff is better and stuff. Everybody knows I really did build mine and it's my lifestyle. Screw that man. That isn't right. Now kids will ask "I haven't seen that bike at Wal Mart!" No shit, mine's is a full cusm rolla! Both of mine are! OMG this is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 2 2004, 05:02 PM
> *Noooooo!!!! I enjoyed saying "I'm the only one with a lowrider" now posers wil be coming up saying "yeah I built it!" and stuff thinking that thier stuff is better and stuff. Everybody knows I really did build mine and it's my lifestyle. Screw that man. That isn't right. Now kids will ask "I haven't seen that bike at Wal Mart!" No shit, mine's is a full cusm rolla! Both of mine are! OMG this is a disaster waiting to happen.*


 :uh: 


its just a bike :uh:


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i built mine too, i just need to take it for parts like the chrome shit and the frame and customize the frame thats all.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scla90044+Feb 3 2004, 05:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scla90044 @ Feb 3 2004, 05:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike_@Feb 2 2004, 05:02 PM
> *Noooooo!!!!  I enjoyed saying "I'm the only one with a lowrider" now posers wil be coming up saying "yeah I built it!" and stuff thinking that thier stuff is better and stuff.  Everybody knows I really did build mine and it's my lifestyle.  Screw that man. That isn't right.  Now kids will ask "I haven't seen that bike at Wal Mart!"  No shit, mine's is a full cusm rolla!  Both of mine are!  OMG this is a disaster waiting to happen.*


:uh: 


its just a bike :uh:[/b][/quote]
Yeah... To you it might be but this bike is my way of life... Got it?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Feb 6 2004, 10:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Feb 6 2004, 10:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... To you it might be but this bike is my way of life... Got it?[/b][/quote]
you're not in the way of life yet..... wait till you're in a club and you got a ride..... thats when it alll begins.....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Feb 7 2004, 06:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (biggeazy-e @ Feb 7 2004, 06:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're not in the way of life yet..... wait till you're in a club and you got a ride..... thats when it alll begins..... [/b][/quote]
I've been in Individuals and I've had a truck on 13's with paint and partial juice. I know. :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Feb 7 2004, 04:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Feb 7 2004, 04:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been in Individuals and I've had a truck on 13's with paint and partial juice. I know. :uh:[/b][/quote]
aren't you 14?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

thats not a lowrider bike. look how high the sseat and sissy bar is


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Feb 7 2004, 06:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Feb 7 2004, 06:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been in Individuals and I've had a truck on 13's with paint and partial juice. I know. :uh:[/b][/quote]
but you said you didnt have the truck for long.... when you start riding, youll see.. all the maitenence..inspections..deadlines..all the unexpected problems...it's alot more work than bikes....... alottttt.......  not tryin to put you down or anything though...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Feb 8 2004, 05:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (biggeazy-e @ Feb 8 2004, 05:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you said you didnt have the truck for long.... when you start riding, youll see.. all the maitenence..inspections..deadlines..all the unexpected problems...it's alot more work than bikes....... alottttt.......  not tryin to put you down or anything though... [/b][/quote]
Naw actually I didn't have the truck too long at all. Like maybe 3 months or so and I got moms to drive me around in it a litle but I really didn't have to do much but register it and pay pretty cheap insurence (it was all in my mama name :biggrin: ) so I haven't had any problems at all really but I figure it would be lots more than a bike. Heck my sho lolo is practically maintenance free. I pretty much built it bullet proof for the street so if it could stand being dropped, falling over, being riden for miles and being hopped all the time it'll definately take whatever sitting in a room and collectng dust has to dish out for it. BTW: not really trying to be an ass (I re-read what I said and it sorta sounded smart allec) but stuff like this relaly makes me mad. Takes me years to build mine but the next guy got his for his birthday and the females don't notice a bit of difference..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 8 2004, 02:28 AM
> *Takes me years to build mine but the next guy got his for his birthday and the females don't notice a bit of difference.. *


 haha.. i feel the exact same way... when i first got my first bike, my homeboy's mom went the same day and bought him his... it was the 4th bike she'd gottenn him in three years, so you could probably imagine that i was pretty pissed.. not at him, but because even after that, for his birthday, christmas, he got parts, while i was still tryin to work my ass off for mine... and now, he dont even like lowriders, he's into street racing and wants to sell the bike... :angry: 

the thing that always used to piss me off was hearing "you should get this for your bike, you should get that for your bike, how come you dont have one of those?"

i used to always tel em "whenn you pay for it, ill get whatever the fuck you want me to..."


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Feb 8 2004, 02:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Feb 8 2004, 02:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw actually I didn't have the truck too long at all. Like maybe 3 months or so and I got moms to drive me around in it a litle but I really didn't have to do much but register it and pay pretty cheap insurence (it was all in my mama name :biggrin: ) so I haven't had any problems at all really but I figure it would be lots more than a bike. Heck my sho lolo is practically maintenance free. I pretty much built it bullet proof for the street so if it could stand being dropped, falling over, being riden for miles and being hopped all the time it'll definately take whatever sitting in a room and collectng dust has to dish out for it. BTW: not really trying to be an ass (I re-read what I said and it sorta sounded smart allec) but stuff like this relaly makes me mad. Takes me years to build mine but the next guy got his for his birthday and the females don't notice a bit of difference.. [/b][/quote]
btw, just to let you kno.... i know exactly how you feel....


i know what it's like to pour all my hard earned money into a bike, and, it's like nobody but me cares about it......they all just want to know why i dont have the same parts as the next guy...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Feb 8 2004, 08:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (biggeazy-e @ Feb 8 2004, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, just to let you kno.... i know exactly how you feel....


i know what it's like to pour all my hard earned money into a bike, and, it's like nobody but me cares about it......they all just want to know why i dont have the same parts as the next guy...[/b][/quote]
Yeah man, that's exactly how it is. But since I got a few new things here and ther that absolutely NOBODY from around here has (cause it's all custom made) I haven't had too much of a problem, but then again tha bike with the custom stuff isn't ridden anymore. now I ride my street bike and seems like everybody and their mom has what I got except for one thing.... I have a girl's frame! :biggrin: But yeah, just have to get over it. It'll die out in bout a few... Posers never last long.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Feb 6 2004, 07:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Feb 6 2004, 07:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... To you it might be but this bike is my way of life... Got it?[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:uh: 



Last edited by Lowridingmike at Feb 9 2004, 04:44 AM


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 8 2004, 05:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044+Feb 8 2004, 09:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scla90044 @ Feb 8 2004, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike_@Feb 8 2004, 05:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
subliminal messages eh mike???.........




i still cant figure out what you're getting at...:scratches head: .... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Feb 8 2004, 10:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin better already... :biggrin:


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

nice photoshop!  make it a trike if u can!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i want this :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 9 2004, 09:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too. :biggrin:


----------

